# [SOLVED] Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are val



## fire_edge

please help me when i am trying to installing a game getting the following error 
please tell me wt to do !


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

Hi,

what game are you trying to install and what are you computer specifications i.e make and model, memory, etc

Steve


----------



## fire_edge

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

Window xp sp3
Ram 4GB
Graphic card 8400GS
HDD-500 GB
Game is Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows Part 2 ( The game is working fine in my friend PC )

Is der a problem with net frame work or ny thing else ?


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

Hi,

I found this when researching your error and this cleanup utility from microsoft should solve your issue

How to troubleshoot problems when you install or uninstall programs on a Windows-based computer

Let us know how it goes,

Steve


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

Update Java and the Windows Installer


----------



## fire_edge

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

sir when i was trying to run trouble shoot link it saying you need to install window insataller 2.0 version so i installed it after & again i run troublshoot exe file den again it saying you need to install 4.0 version befor continue so could you tell me that how many & in which order i need to install all this versions !


----------



## SteveThePirate

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

Use the link in Spunk.Funks post #5 to install the latest windows installer version 4.5, which is the only install you need.

Steve


----------



## fire_edge

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

sir i downloaded the last link from the window installer link link givn by spunk.funks bt still getting the same error when i am trying to open harry potter deathly hallows part-2 game setup 
"Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid" 
plesae help


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*



> Update  Java


Did you update Java? 

Remove any traces of the failed Java installation by uninstalling Java
 Download and install the Windows offline installer package.
http://www.java.com/en/


----------



## fire_edge

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

sir i removed java from control panel fully then installed offline java the link you gave
bt still getting the same error i want to describe the window installer version that i can see in control panel -2.0 sp1,3.0 sp1 & net framework 3.5 i updated window installer with 4.5 version bt i can't see it in control panel ?


----------



## fire_edge

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*

try browsing the registry (Start > Run > regedit > OK) to the following value: 

Code:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\<ProductSQUID>\


Where 'ProductSQUID' is the ID of the game (you'll have to go through the whole list of values, a daunting task) and check if there's a 'transform' entry on the registry key you believe to be created by the installer. Check if this entry is pointing to a valid Windows installation drive (where Windows is installed, most often the C: drive), and if not, change it.
this is the solution of my problem sir,thanx now the game is installed very well thanx again sir,


----------



## bertely

*Re: Error applying transforms. Verify that the specified transform paths are valid ?*



fire_edge said:


> try browsing the registry (Start > Run > regedit > OK) to the following value:
> 
> Code:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\<ProductSQUID>\
> 
> 
> Where 'ProductSQUID' is the ID of the game (you'll have to go through the whole list of values, a daunting task) and check if there's a 'transform' entry on the registry key you believe to be created by the installer. Check if this entry is pointing to a valid Windows installation drive (where Windows is installed, most often the C: drive), and if not, change it.
> this is the solution of my problem sir,thanx now the game is installed very well thanx again sir,


Thanks guys, also works for a common error during install of SigerShaders 2.5.1.0, in regedit, in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\Installer\Products\ 
find the string that contains siger then delete the whole chain, solved!, thanks!!


----------

